# Puppia Harness?



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this harness for awhile. I even ordered one from the local doggie store (you know support local businesses and all that), BUT they didn't get their act together and it never got ordered. :frusty: So now I am looking to order one on-line. Is this a new style? http://www.puppiaworld.com/shop/step1.php?number=617

I remember Julia saying she didn't like the position of the D rings on the back, but that was a different design-I think. What do you guys think about this one? I love that it comes in guy colors! :biggrin1: Also it looks like the ring is up closer to the neck so it might work better under a coat. But then again is it as safe if you are attaching it to a safety restraint in the car? 
Also, I could use some help with sizing if y'all don't mind? I measured Rufus and his neck is 13 inchs, but the widest part of his chest is only 16 inches and then he weighs about 13.4 pounds! That makes him either a medium or a large??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I assume you are getting this in camo!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I assume you are getting this in camo!


heeheeheeehee!! You know it baby! Did you see the camo dog bed too?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, my girls have Puppia harnesses. They are the "orginal" style I suppose. I really like them for use in the car but I don't use them for walks. They tend to mat the hair on their chests. When I bought them, I was told they run small and they do. 16lb. Sedona wears a large and 10lb McKenna wears a medium. I like they way they don't fit tightly under the front legs (arms).


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I've been wanting to try this harness for awhile. I even ordered one from the local doggie store (you know support local businesses and all that), BUT they didn't get their act together and it never got ordered. :frusty: So now I am looking to order one on-line. Is this a new style? http://www.puppiaworld.com/shop/step1.php?number=617
> 
> I remember Julia saying she didn't like the position of the D rings on the back, but that was a different design-I think. What do you guys think about this one? I love that it comes in guy colors! :biggrin1: Also it looks like the ring is up closer to the neck so it might work better under a coat. But then again is it as safe if you are attaching it to a safety restraint in the car?
> Also, I could use some help with sizing if y'all don't mind? I measured Rufus and his neck is 13 inchs, but the widest part of his chest is only 16 inches and then he weighs about 13.4 pounds! That makes him either a medium or a large??


Christy,

I have Puppia halters and have used them since Sophie and Gabriel were puppies and I just love them!! What's nice about some dog clothes now is that they have a slit in the back that allows the D ring to pull through.

Sophie is 12 lbs and Gabreil is 14 lbs..they both wear size meduim
(BTW Puppia makes lots of different patterns and colors) You just need to check around for the best price..









[/ATTACH]


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver has the camo one and loves it!!!
The sizes run a little off so I had to exchange it but they were good about it.If you are in the city I know a few stores in SF that always have them in stock.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick wears the orange one (it goes really well with his colors ) and he wears a medium (he's now close to 12lbs). I love it and so does he but he hates putting it on as it goes over the head (he doesn't mind it at all once it's on, though). We use it every day on walks.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You guys are great!  I was wondering about the sizing. I find it different on some sites I've looked at. :crazy: I'm thinking a med most likely. That would match up size-wise better with his measurements. I don't think you would pick out a harness pound-wise since a Hav is longer than say a pug, so they could have more weight distributed through the back end of the dog. 

Sally what size does Oliver wear and how big is he?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee wears the original harness in red. He wears a size medium and he's about 11 lbs. It is so soft and seems comfortable. They look so darn cute in them too! Here's a picture of him in it lounging on the deck down the shore.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, those are very cool. We've got some cheese ball thing from Wal-mart, that is like an oragami project, trying to get it on. :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Oh, those are very cool. We've got some cheese ball thing from Wal-mart, that is like an oragami project, trying to get it on. :frusty:


ound:

Havee looks really cute in red! Do you say his name "have-E" or "ha! vE"?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver has a medium and is about 12lbs


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

We love are Puppia Harnesses - Javi is just 8 lbs and Phoebe is 11.5 and they both wear size medium. 

Arlene


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Christy--Thanks from Havee. We say it Ha' vee. Pronounced just like you would say Javi.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Jan -

Javi sends a big hello to Havee.

Arlene


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan D, good day! Pablo looks so much like your Havee, especially now that his 'nose hair' is getting more white... :focus:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> heeheeheeehee!! You know it baby! Did you see the camo dog bed too?


LOL, no! Besides, I just assumed that you guys had at least one, of not two or three, camo beds by now! Haven't you had Rufus for several months now?  (Kisses to that boy and hugs to all of you!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

I like the new style a whole lot. I like the fact that it doesn't have to be pulled over the head. I like the placement of the D ring better. I might just go to one of our push pupy stores and see if they carry this style. This just might work.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Maryam, Havee's nose hair looks especially white in that picture. It doesn't always look that white!

Hi my friend Javi, from Havee!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> Christy,
> 
> I like the new style a whole lot. I like the fact that it doesn't have to be pulled over the head. I like the placement of the D ring better. I might just go to one of our push pupy stores and see if they carry this style. This just might work.


Since the first post I've checked around and haven't seen any new ones in the stores  They do sound interesting however.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Since the first post I've checked around and haven't seen any new ones in the stores  They do sound interesting however.


Have you tried Best in Show, Bow Wow Meow, Babies and Citipets? I think I'll give them a call today and report.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I found one today but they run *really small*! Oliver wears a medium in the original one but in the new size a large is snug :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I found one today but they run *really small*! Oliver wears a medium in the original one but in the new size a large is snug :suspicious:


OK wow! That's odd isn't it? Maybe it's designed for teeny tiny doggies? Rufus isn't huge but he sure isn't teeny tiny! Maybe I had better go back and look at the original style.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Against my better judgment, quite on a whim, I bought the step in puppia for Bugsy. I should have know better. lol As Sally said the medium was way too tight on Bugsy who is about 11.5 lbs (give or take an ounce), so I got the large. It's too loose on him and still matts his chest like crazy. I tried it on him twice for very short walks and then had to spend time dematting his chest. If anyone wants a perfectly new, mint harness send me a PM.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Oh, those are very cool. We've got some cheese ball thing from Wal-mart, that is like an oragami project, trying to get it on. :frusty:


ound:ound:ound:
Too funny! ANything is like origami with wiggly Wes!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lanette,

Wes is adorable and we need to see more pictures of him.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> Lanette,
> 
> Wes is adorable and we need to see more pictures of him.


You know it's just horrible, but I haven't taken very many pics of him! I'm a photographer and have boxes and boxes of pics of my kids, but hardly any of him. we've just been so busy since we got him. I'll work on it, I promise!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lanette,

Now that we all know you are a photographer, there is simply no excuse!!! :nono:
We are anxiously awaiting his pictures.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> Lanette,
> 
> Now that we all know you are a photographer, there is simply no excuse!!! :nono:
> We are anxiously awaiting his pictures.


I put some in the gallery today! I'll work on some more recent ones now that there are no volunteering things at school for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Lanette, very very cute!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Norah has a pink Puppia harness in small that we love. It is pretty easy to get on (I was surprised) and she doesn't seem to mind it. I was hesitant about getting harness because we have a friend's hav whos under-arms got really chapped and sore from a bad harness. Norah's has been great so far though and I highly recommend the soft, mesh Puppia ones.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK guys, I finally have a Puppia harness! I got the little vest type model-not the original in a large. It looks like a little sports bra! It's funny to me that a small havanese could wear a large, but it fits just right. I love the fabric and hopefully we won't have the matting problem Julia gets with Bugsy. Rufus wore it to work today and he seemed really comfortable in it. I brushed him out once we got home and no mats! I'm really hoping to see less hair breakage and I like the loose-ish was this fits!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I'm glad that you had a good experience with the vest as I just got one for Kubrick. I think it will work better than the original harness since it doesn't have to go over the head (Kubrick hates putting the harness on). I'll probably use the original one when he has sweaters on since I think it's a little less bulky than the vest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think the new version is great but the sizes:frusty:
Christy glad you found one-what color did you get?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I think the new version is great but the sizes:frusty:
> Christy glad you found one-what color did you get?


I got mine from Julia! She got one for Bugsy and it didn't work out, so I got it for Rufus. It's the nice red one with back piping. He looks really good in red too!



Lina said:


> Christy, I'm glad that you had a good experience with the vest as I just got one for Kubrick. I think it will work better than the original harness since it doesn't have to go over the head (Kubrick hates putting the harness on). I'll probably use the original one when he has sweaters on since I think it's a little less bulky than the vest.


I hope it works out well for both of us. I like how the D rings are up at the neck. Rufus's coats don't have the opening in the back for a harness lead.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Photos please Christy


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I've been wanting to try this harness for awhile. I even ordered one from the local doggie store (you know support local businesses and all that), BUT they didn't get their act together and it never got ordered. :frusty: So now I am looking to order one on-line. Is this a new style? http://www.puppiaworld.com/shop/step1.php?number=617
> 
> I remember Julia saying she didn't like the position of the D rings on the back, but that was a different design-I think. What do you guys think about this one? I love that it comes in guy colors! :biggrin1: Also it looks like the ring is up closer to the neck so it might work better under a coat. But then again is it as safe if you are attaching it to a safety restraint in the car?
> Also, I could use some help with sizing if y'all don't mind? I measured Rufus and his neck is 13 inchs, but the widest part of his chest is only 16 inches and then he weighs about 13.4 pounds! That makes him either a medium or a large??


Sizing is such a challenge because of all that hair! 

I actually have three sizes of harnesses for Molly: one for the big-hair times, another for the puppy cut, and one that fits ON TOP of her heaviest coat so I don't have to worry about leash-holes, etc.

Lately, I've been taking her with me to the pet stores so I can actually try them on her...it's too much of a guess ordering from a catalog for us!

She seems to enjoy the shop-and-fit...I think she's a show-off!

Maureen and Molly


----------

